# Grizzly G0809 - Combination Jointer/Planer with Fixed Tables



## ptbIII (Nov 24, 2016)

This item looks to be a pretty new offering from Grizzly. Anybody know anything about it? Or better yet, anybody want to contribute to my fund to buy and review it? ;-)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.gofundme.com

Good luck now


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

It isn't out yet so no info besides what is on Grizzlys site.

My view is it is $3165 for a 6" jointer and 13" planer with straight knives so it stacks up poorly to the 12" combo with segmented head for $450 LESS. If you don't like changing over a combo machine you can get a 15" planer and 8" jointer with straight knives for over $800 LESS or a 15" and 8" jointer with segmented heads for $300 more.

IMO it is about the worst jointer/planer value in Grizzly's lineup.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I think the *only* benefit of this G0809 over any other solution, is that one person can be planing while another person joints. Even so, is the motor even strong enough to run two operations at once?

Huxley is right, almost any other options are better.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The old Makita (2030/N/S and LM3001) and Hitachi (F1000A) combo machines, which used a similar setup, were awesome. The main advantage to having two cutter heads is the ability to seamlessly go from one operation to another without having to 'switch over' (and they were never designed to have two people operating it at the same time). The other advantage is having the planer head fixed, which reduces the chance of snipe considerably. The down side is that the jointer portion is not as wide as the thickness planer section, although for a lot of people, that isn't much of a concern. Either way, they certainly are ideal for people with limited space in their shop.

As for the Grizzly, I'm not sure they will be selling many of them at the price they are listing. As pointed out, there are far cheaper solutions that will do the same thing, but at the cost of a little more floor space. It also appears to have really short jointer tables compared to most other dedicated jointers. Perhaps to save a little more space? Compare the tables in the picture of the Griz to this Makita:










Those older machines are still around and can be found on the used market, although they are increasingly hard to find. They have received nothing but positive reviews over the years, and most people who own one are hesitant to give them up.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: The title of this thread is wrong regarding the 'fixed tables'... it has a fixed head and the tables move, unlike the more common lunchbox planers. Just saying


----------



## SunnyDeen (Feb 28, 2017)

It looks like Grizzly adjusted the price of this unit down to a more reasonable $1,395. (See website and disregard the price in the 2017 catalogue) I am considering the unit but I'm not going to purchase until I see a number of substantial reviews.


----------



## TheOtherMrRogers (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, what we have here is an interesting play on jointer /planer strategy.

Makita and Hitachi were the only ones in the side by side game in the 1980's, and frankly, they weren't so popular. Except, that those who owned them, loved them. The down side, they had rubber rollers that crack with age, and universal motors, that were VERY loud. Check out the used market, and you will see that they have maintained a following.

The Europeans liked the over /under combination machines. These require some good setup, and they do offer a very large jointer. Some, like the Elektra designs take a long time to change over. The Jet JJP-12 and the Grizzly 12 inch are nice, moderately priced machines.

The Grizzly G0809 is basically at 13 inch stationary planer (similar design to the 15 inch generic planer found from Delta, Powermatic, Grizzly, Jet etc.) mated up with a standard 6 inch grizzly jointer.
6 Inch Grizzly Jointer $545 
15 Inch Grizzly Planer $995
$1540
This combo saves you space, and shipping, and a few hundred dollars, but you have a smallish jointer, and a smaller planer. I would love the bigger jointer, but I've seldom used the 15 inch width of my stationary planer.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sweejak (Dec 6, 2015)

This is reminiscent of the Hitachi F-1000 a machine I've been running since 1984. True, it was with a number of rebuilds but that was mostly bearing changes although I did have to have a custom pulley made when the old one simply would not come off. This machine, the F-1000 has been a loyal worker since the day I bought it and I very much like the side by side design. My only complaint was the noise from the universal motor and from the looks of it, the Grizzly has an induction motor. I'm looking forward to reviews because my Hitachi won't last forever.


----------



## Lumber_Derek (Jul 29, 2017)

I purchased this machine a couple weeks back and finally got a chance to spend some real time with it in my shop. I'm a hobby wood worker and this unit caught my eye because I'm low on space. Since it is a combo unit with wheels, I was able to convince myself that I would benefit more from this machine than two individual machines that would compete for the floor space. As far as cut quality and finish, everything looks good so far, but I'm incredibly disappointed at how poorly designed and constructed this machine is for the money.

I'm an automotive design engineer with about 10 years of experience, so I appreciate what it takes for an assembly like this to come together, but I'm still in shock at how poorly everything fits together. For example, you need to take the two dust covers off the sides to install the casters if you have it shipped freight. When doing so, at least half the fasteners were cross-threaded, the fasteners where of varying length for no apparent reason, and a number of the holes were stripped to the point where the fasteners fall right back out while the machine is running. In addition, the dust covers don't fit properly over the openings and the through holes in the covers are poorly aligned with the tapped holes on the machine (which is probably how they ended up cross-threaded during assembly). To top it off, the knob used to adjust the jointer infeed table height broke off the first time I adjusted the table (it's a cheap piece of plastic).

I'll be calling Grizzly to complain, but honestly wanted to write a review to make sure others are aware of the garbage they're selling. I'm not confident this one will last outside the warranty period. I'll try to provide an update after I speak with customer service and run some more wood through it.

Overall - don't expect to see good reviews on this machine.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> To top it off, the knob used to adjust the jointer infeed table height broke off the first time I adjusted the table (it's a cheap piece of plastic).


The handwheel on my Makitas are plastic, and one had long since been missing… so instead of replacing it with another OEM plastic one, I used the old metal hub from the plastic one and made a new wheel on the lathe out of oak (complete with spinner handle):










If I didn't make one, I would have gone to McMaster or Grainger and bought a metal one. Something to consider if you decide to keep that Griz.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I purchased this machine a couple weeks back and finally got a chance to spend some real time with it in my shop. I m a hobby wood worker and this unit caught my eye because I m low on space. Since it is a combo unit with wheels, I was able to convince myself that I would benefit more from this machine than two individual machines that would compete for the floor space. As far as cut quality and finish, everything looks good so far, but I m incredibly disappointed at how poorly designed and constructed this machine is for the money.
> 
> I m an automotive design engineer with about 10 years of experience, so I appreciate what it takes for an assembly like this to come together, but I m still in shock at how poorly everything fits together. For example, you need to take the two dust covers off the sides to install the casters if you have it shipped freight. When doing so, at least half the fasteners were cross-threaded, the fasteners where of varying length for no apparent reason, and a number of the holes were stripped to the point where the fasteners fall right back out while the machine is running. In addition, the dust covers don t fit properly over the openings and the through holes in the covers are poorly aligned with the tapped holes on the machine (which is probably how they ended up cross-threaded during assembly). To top it off, the knob used to adjust the jointer infeed table height broke off the first time I adjusted the table (it s a cheap piece of plastic).
> 
> ...


Did you register here just to write a bad review about that? Just to let you know, many people on this forum do not take very well to that kind of thing. You might want to reconsider that and spend some more time here and get known better and contribute in other ways or your review comments might get ugly.


----------



## fa18mhr (Nov 8, 2014)

I have bought several other Grizzly tools and have never seen the quality problems that Lumber_Derek described above (shockingly awful), but that doesn't mean they haven't gone down the tubes. Maybe he got a late Friday afternoon build from a disgruntled employee in a hurry to get out of the shop to start drinking at a local bar. {|;-)>-- But even if that happened, you would expect the quality control system to have identified the problem and prevented it from leaving the factory before it was fixed. I would love to get this machine as it would solve my problem of not having a jointer without the penalty of lost floor space. Thanks to those who have offered up their experiences with this machine.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Are you saying that new members don't have a right to provide an honest answer to a direct question? I think that is ridiculous. All the other posters discussed equipment that is only slightly related to the original question. Lumber_Derek is the only person with personal experience. It seems to me that his post is the most appropriate so far and yours was the most inappropriate.

I bought a Grizzly table saw and I am very happy with it. I bought a Grizzly vise for my workbench and it was the most poorly manufactured piece of equipment I have ever seen. Not only were the castings crudely done and poorly finished but the vise was broken and nonfunctional. Are you saying Grizzly only builds good equipment?



> Did you register here just to write a bad review about that? Just to let you know, many people on this forum do not take very well to that kind of thing. You might want to reconsider that and spend some more time here and get known better and contribute in other ways or your review comments might get ugly.
> - AZWoody


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Are you saying that new members don t have a right to provide an honest answer to a direct question? I think that is ridiculous. All the other posters discussed equipment that is only slightly related to the original question. Lumber_Derek is the only person with personal experience. It seems to me that his post is the most appropriate so far and yours was the most inappropriate.
> 
> I bought a Grizzly table saw and I am very happy with it. I bought a Grizzly vise for my workbench and it was the most poorly manufactured piece of equipment I have ever seen. Not only were the castings crudely done and poorly finished but the vise was broken and nonfunctional. Are you saying Grizzly only builds good equipment?
> 
> ...


If he wanted to write a review, he could have done so but what I said still holds true. If you would know anything about this board, is that when someone makes an account purely for the sole purpose of badmouthing anything, warranted or not, it causes many an argument on this forum.

If he wants to give his opinion, that's fine, but I have the right to give my opinion based on what I've seen happen quite often here. If you read what I said, I was also inviting him to become a productive member here and not become just one of the few who come here just to be a malcontent as we have too many of those here already.

Again, that is all in my opinion.


----------



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

> If he wanted to write a review, he could have done so but what I said still holds true. If you would know anything about this board, is that when someone makes an account purely for the sole purpose of badmouthing anything, warranted or not, it causes many an argument on this forum.
> 
> If he wants to give his opinion, that s fine, but I have the right to give my opinion based on what I ve seen happen quite often here. If you read what I said, I was also inviting him to become a productive member here and not become just one of the few who come here just to be a malcontent as we have too many of those here already.
> 
> ...


The guy has been registered 82 days, that's an awful lot of time to wait for the exact forum topic he would have needed to "bad mouth" a particular machine. AZWoody, you should just pump the brakes and not condemn people for having an opinion regardless of what board they might be posting on. Let this be the end of the forum derailment!

I also have a small shop and went the route MrUnix talked about and bought an old Makita 2030 for $250 and rebuilt it to have a similar machine to what grizzly is offering. Granted after the rebuild I have nearly $900 in my machine but it runs great and I do like the smaller footprint of having both machines together. The G0809 looks like it would be great for a small space workshop.


----------

